# the little mystery...



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Smart puppy! Very cute of your mom to take the picture.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

That made me smile,...thats the cutest! Bless her


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

Yuki was sitting beside the yogurt cup with some yogurt on his nose btw lol...he ran away before i took take a pic :doh: i think he thought "oh gosh mommy gonna scold me cuz i stole it" or sumthing like that lol. he was hiding for 20 mins in his crate


----------



## Yuki (Oct 5, 2011)

lol...mom had the yogurt on nose pic today to go with my story!! here it is...


----------



## Skippy03 (Nov 8, 2011)

Love the expression in the yogurt nose pic - totally trying to play it cool but knowing he's busted!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Whenever anything like that goes missing, I just need to look under my kitchen table to find the guilty party.


----------



## kobusclan6 (Feb 10, 2009)

:roflmao: That's too funny!!


----------

